# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Sikur Hollivudi Te Bente Filma Me Histori Shqiptare.

## nikas

A mendoni se ka histori shqiptare ose Illire qe te kene sukses ne Filmat Amerikan? Ne.q.se po cilat jano ato dhe kush mund te luaje ne rolet kryesore. Mund te postoni edhe postera me artistat sa te marim nje ide.

Po e jap une iden e pare meqe kam nje skenar per te:

Koloseumi (Fiction!)

Kur Iliria pushtohet nga Romaket, mbreteresha Teuta ekzekutohet dhe e bija Illyra meret rob 
sebashku me shume gjenerale si dhe kapiteni i pirateve ilire DARDANI (Dardanus)

Per ty ndeshkuar Perandori KALIGULA i "hedh" ata ne arenen e koloseumit per arsye te reputacionit te madh qe ata kishin kryjuar. 
Megjithate nje zhgenjim i madh perfshyn Amfitheatrin; Illyret nuk luftojne, keshtu qe Perandori "hedh" edhe princesen Illyra ne dyluftim per ty frymezuar ata. 
Ate qe Perandori nuk di eshte se ajo, me vdekjen e te jemes, quhet mbretereshe. Tani per Illiret ka vetem nje qellim. Shpetimi i Mbretereshes deri ne vdekje. 
Ketu fillon konflikti i historise deri sa dyluftimi kalon caqet e nje ndeshje Gladiatorale....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
nuk ka fare ngjashmeri me Gladiatorin. Eshte histori me e madhe dhe ka shume aspekte te bazuara ne histori te verteta. Nje nga gjenaralet Diokliti Lindi si Skllav, djali i nje gladiatori dhe me me pas 
u be gjeneral dhe akoma me vone.. u be perandor i Romes.
Gjithashtu eshte e faktuar qe Koloseumi ne diten e Inagurimit Ndeshjen e pare a patim midis nje celti dhe nje Djaloshi i Ilir Verius(Veriut). Aq shume luftoi Veriu sa ne
ne fund Perandori i fali Atij lirine. Kjo histori u be edhe dokumentar nga BBC (Coloseum Historia e nje gladiatori)

gjithashtu eshte fakt qe Mbreti Genc u kap i gjalle dhe u dergua ne Rome ku ai mori pjese ne Luftera gladiatore. 
----------------------------------------------------------------
te gjitha rolet ne kete histori jane te verteta thjesht une i kam grumbulluar sebashku. Filmi gladiatori ishte thjesht Fantazi!

----------


## nikas

ky eshte nje alternative tjeter per te njejtin Film:

----------


## land

bravo,nikas

----------


## GeNi_25

Problemi qendron se ne USA me teper preferohen filmat komercial dhe ne radhe te pare jane filmat per femije. Kane kosto te ulet dhe kane treg mjaft te gjere. Keto fjale i kam degjuar nga regjisori me origjin Shqiptare S. Dragoti ne mos gaboj. Megjithate sipas atij mund te behet nje film per Skenderbeun nqs gjenden fondet e nevojshme.

----------


## jul-linda

Colloseum , nje ide interesante nikas me shume vlera artistike ..
Pse nuk  xhirojne nje film per Skenderbeun po mendoja dhe une nje nate  kur po shikoja  filmin  Alexander The Great ( Colin Farrell dhe Angelina Jolie ) qe mbureshin maqedonasit por pastaj pasi doli filmi ne kinema ngelen te ofenduar sepse thonin se ca gjera nuk qene te verteta ne lidhje me jeten e tij ...

----------


## Longarus

Filmi "Kingdom of Heaven" eshte pothuaj 90% i ngjajshem me ate qe ka shkruar Marin Barleti ne "Rrethimi i Shkodres", perveq emrit te qytetit dhe emrave te personazheve... bile bile edhe fundi eshte i njejte . Tani sikur te behej nje film i tille do te asocionte ne filmin e larte permendur .......
Gjithmone jam pyetur se pse nuk e realizojne nje film te bazuar nga kjo veper e ketij autori pasi qe eshte e pershkruar ne cdo imtesi dhe detal cdo gje,  plus fakti qe vet autori mori pjese ne keto ngjarje  qe i ndodhen shqipetareve ne ato rrethime dhe rezistencave te fundit te gjeneraleve te Skenderbeut kunder otomaneve

----------


## sulioti

Ska se si  te bejn amerikant filma per shqiperin per shume arsye.

1 Nuk kan si te bejn filma per ne kure ne vete jemi peenges e nxierrjes ne drit te cdo lloj zbulimi historik te mire shpjeguar me fakte bindese.shembull MATJU AREF erdhi ne shqiperi per librin e tij HISTORIA E PABESUESHME E NJE POPULLI PARA HELEN,dhe ne nje debat televiziv te gjith historiant qe jetojn ne shqiperi ju hodhen ne koke si grera per te kundershtuar te vertetat e medha qe ai thote ne librin e tij.

2 Amerikanet nuk kan interes te bejn film per shqiptaret ,kure shohin se sote shqiptaret kultivojne ne gjirin e tyre fene armike te civilizilit ameriakno -evropian,Se filmi do dilte bajat per vete faktin se ata nuk mund te ngaterrojn identitetin ton evropian me kohen e tashme qe bie ne kontradite me historin ton, qe do te thote ej shikoni keta kan luftuar per iliri dikur por sot jan arab,del pak keq.

3 MEQENSE dhe vete bushi tha se jemi nje vend mysliman e vaj halli populli se si na njeh,kjo le te kuptoj se si na shohin ne sot amerikannt dmth si vend aziatik qe nuk kemi asnje lidhje me kete te paret tan te ladishem,se po tu hysh ne detaje ti shpjegosh historin ton shum te komplikuar nga ngaterresat qe i kemi bere vet ne,me pare se te behej nje film i mire me permasa boterore, do kishte qen mire qe te ishin hedhur ne treg nja njeqind dokumentare historike qe bota te na njoh se kush jemi e me pas te bejm nje film dhe te jemi ne gjendje te mbrojm ate cfare del nga filmi, se perndryshe do tallen me ne do thon, ore cfare duan ne evrop keta myslimat?clidhje kan keta me keto gjera?keta jan bote tjeter.

A PO DO KISHA QEN SHUM DAKORT QE DHE VETE SHTETI SHQIPTAR ASHTU SIC BEJN DHE VENDE TE TJERA TE SPNCORIZONTE NJE FILM ME PERMASA GJIGANDE KU TE HIDHEJ DRITE MBI VJEDHJEN E HISTORIS SE KOMBIT SHQIPTARE NGA FQINJET E TIJ.DUHET TI TREGOJM ME PARE BOTES QE NUK NA NJEH FARE OSE SHUME PAK,SE KUSH JEMI NE TE VERTET,E ME PAS FILMAT PER GLADIATOR I BEJNE VETE AMERIKANT,NUK DO JET NEVOJA TE NDERHYJM NE.

----------


## RinorZ

Kisha thene, me mire te behej nje filme mbi luften ne Kosove, se sa te kete si reference historine...

Pse jo edhe mbi Historine, edhe ate mbi Iliret...e me pas ate mbi lufterat e heroit tone kombetar Skenderbeut, gje qe mendoj se do te ishte nje film i shkelqyer...
Por, do t'i kisha dhene perparesi kesaj te fundit, dmth luftes ne Kosove!

----------


## Dorontina

Ku kan me ba amerikanet filma per ne kur skemi libra me vler !
nji film e kan lujt frnqezet te shkrimtarit kadare....askund spati sukses.
duhen libra
skemi shkrimtar te mdhej
ne kemi shkrimtar goj mdhej..............

----------


## nikas

> Problemi qendron se ne USA me teper preferohen filmat komercial dhe ne radhe te pare jane filmat per femije. Kane kosto te ulet dhe kane treg mjaft te gjere. Keto fjale i kam degjuar nga regjisori me origjin Shqiptare S. Dragoti ne mos gaboj. Megjithate sipas atij mund te behet nje film per Skenderbeun nqs gjenden fondet e nevojshme.


Po eshte e vertete qe filmat per femije kane buxhet te ulet dhe fitim te madh se ata sjellim shitje te madhe te lodrave, veshjeve moerne per femije musike e.t.c Nje prind mund ti refuzoje vetes te shikoje nje filem ne kinema per arsye ekonomike por jo femijes. Megjithate kjo gje qe ty pershkrove Geni i referohet Disneit jo hollivudit. Ne hollivud shpenzohen rreth 2 miliard dollare ne vit vetem per blerjen e skenareve de iderave te reja.

Po nje filem per skenderbeun do te ishte i madh. Une kam nje skenar ne anglisht te pa perfunduar i cili eshte skenari im me i mire. titullohet Iskanderbeg the savor of rome. Ka pak ekzagjerim brenda por kjo eshte gje e mire se ne hollivud po ti pershtatesh komplet biografise se vertete nuk del filem i vertete. Sic ndodhi me Aleksandrin.

Ne rolin e Skenderbeut: Rusell Crow (me pak mjeker)
Ne rolin e Sulltanit:     James Belushi
Ne rolin e Kalit:  Kali i petrit dumes nga filmi Pylli i Lirise (ah cfare kali ishte ai....i races)

----------


## nikas

ISCANDERBEG
The lord Alexander.

Genre: Epic movie


With the fall of Byzantium a great danger is about to unleash itself thru ought Europe; The House of Osman. Turkey, the most powerful army of its time its spreading Islam by any mean necessary. 

Having no problem on captivating Constantinople, the eastern capital, the Sultan shouldnt have any with the west side, ROME. First Greece, then Bulgaria and Serbia. One by one the European countries fall like dominoes. There is only one place that he has to conquer before reaching ROME, the great Eagle of Albania; the great Iscanderbeg.

The Fate of Christianity is in his hand, the fate Of Rome. The POPE and all the noble man of Italy hope that Iscanderbeg will delay their Journey to the land of renaissance, what they cant believe is that he can beat them. How could that be? A general with forces no more than 10,000 to win against an army of more than 200,000. Well, there is only one explanation for that, ISCANDERBEG!


 Copyright © 2003 ATHLETA CRISTY!
PAu-2-737-323
WGA-VKMA1B9F2714


P.S keto dite do bej edhe posterin e tij.

----------


## nikas

ja dhe versioni i fundit per KOLOSEUN!

----------


## korçar

Usta mire je nga trute? Si ma ke koqen e bizelkes?

----------


## nikas

> Usta mire je nga trute? Si ma ke koqen e bizelkes?


Per ke e kishe kete koment se ste kuptova?

Vetevetes? Qe ke hape tre llogari te ndryshme ne forum dhe debaton me vetveten? 

P.S Po te ka vajt mendja per koqen e bizelkes sime ty e di vet ku ta gjesh mos me pyet mua. Injorant hiqesh dhe si kritik filmash pale.

Ne radhe te pare duhet te mesosh regullat e edukates estetike sepse pasqyrojne edhe kulturen familjare. Ne.q.se nuk te pelqen dicka thuaje mos i ofendo njerezit.

----------


## korçar

Degjo trapi i vogel, te keqen lali, se s'di as une i shkreti ç'te te them. Me ty kam pas diskutuar dhe njehere tjeter per nje pseudo-skenar qe kishe sajuar e qe qelbej ere kaq te ndyre saqe me ka erdh gjynah per ty, me sa mbaj mend. Per bese me ka erdh gjynah, se kam thene me vete "i shkreti sado adoleshent qofte e kane prishur qe ne veze, i kane marre ere trute". Po ç'ben o derezi, kaq shume paske uri per budallalleqe? 

"If an Albanian doesn’t keep his word, HE must decapitate his kid by his own sword!(NIKAS) " Po ket kush ta ka thene apo e ke sajuar vete? Njesh je! Gjynah mor trapi i vogel, degjo mua, dil nga m... ku ke rene e ec me kembet e tua se do zesh renje. Ta kam pa te keq. "Shije" me te qelbura se keto te tuat nuk me kane zene syte. Nejse ta pafsha hajrin.

----------


## nikas

> Degjo trapi i vogel, te keqen lali, se s'di as une i shkreti ç'te te them. Me ty kam pas diskutuar dhe njehere tjeter per nje pseudo-skenar qe kishe sajuar e qe qelbej ere kaq te ndyre saqe me ka erdh gjynah per ty, me sa mbaj mend. Per bese me ka erdh gjynah, se kam thene me vete "i shkreti sado adoleshent qofte e kane prishur qe ne veze, i kane marre ere trute". Po ç'ben o derezi, kaq shume paske uri per budallalleqe? 
> 
> "If an Albanian doesn’t keep his word, HE must decapitate his kid by his own sword!(NIKAS) " Po ket kush ta ka thene apo e ke sajuar vete? Njesh je! Gjynah mor trapi i vogel, degjo mua, dil nga m... ku ke rene e ec me kembet e tua se do zesh renje. Ta kam pa te keq. "Shije" me te qelbura se keto te tuat nuk me kane zene syte. Nejse ta pafsha hajrin.


Ne radhe te pare jam I  madh jo I vogel. Une jam 35 vjec. Adeleshenti je ty ne kete rast. Menyra sesi shprehesh tregon injorance; ty je nje njeri pa shkolle qe kalon kohen neper forume dhe te duket vetja sikur je kritik. Ty je nje ANTI_SHQIPTAR!!! Ne cdo teme ty shan edhe kundershton cfare do lloj komentimi pozitiv. Nuk le filem te ri shqiptar pa share. Ato komentimet e tua per filmin Kometa une I pashe dhe ato jane te pahijshme. Po te jesh ty kaq I mire pse nuk ben nje filem vet? Dhe je kaq adoleshent dhe pa experience sa nuk di as te fshehesh veten kur futesh me pseudonime te ndryshme ne kete forum. Te pakten ndrysho pak shkrimet dhe fjalorin qe perdor se ben MUUUU kur e poston qe je ty.
Nje gje nuk kuptoj, supozojme se projektet e mia jane budallalleqera, pse te intereson ty me teper se une? Perse duhet te me ofendosh mua? Kush ta jep ty kete te drejte?  Apo se je anonym. Ty je nje COWARD!! Asgje me teper. Kujton se te respecton njeri keshtu sic ben? Nuk te pelqen?! Atehere thuaj mendimin tend dhe jep detajet perse mendon se kjo apo ajo eshte gabim. Jep opinionin tend edhe kaq. Nuk ke te drejte ti imponsh tjetrit VIZIONIN tend. Cdo njeri ka pikpamje te ndryshme.
Ku e pe budallallekun ty ne kete postimin e fundit? Ty je kaq ziliqar I keq ne shpyrt sa nuk harrite as te lexoje titullin e temes: behet fjale sikur hollivudi te bente filma me teme shqiptare. Si do ishte. Une thjesht bera nje poster si e mendoj une do duket. Cfare nuk kam une te drejte te bej dicka te tille? 
Une, unlike you, kam nje pune te mrekullushme dhe jam nje inxhinjer I sukseshem and well respected. Kurse ty me kohen qe kalon ne kete forum duket qe je nje njeri pa jete sociale. Une kete gje e kam si hoby. Dhe po nuk u be gje asnjehere nuk me prishet shume puna, me kenaq thjesht ideja e krijeses. Une industrine filmit American e njoh shume mire dhe skam nevoje te mar mendimin tend.
Megjithate, ato budallaleqerat jane publikuar shume here neper revista dhe gazeta te ndryshme. Eshte turp qe te shash ate skenar qe une kisha shkruajtur se ishte e bazuar ne historira te verteta shqiptaresh. Sepse nuk te pelqen ty nuk dote thote se ty je kopetent. Megjithate ajo ishte first draft, ajo ka evoluar shume dhe shume here eshte konsideruar nga disa agjensi. Thjesht nuk kemi rene ne ujdi nga an financiare.
P.S Po te ishe nga ata burra posto emrin tend te vertete dhe krijimet e tua artistike dhe shikojme pastaj kush shkruan budallalleqera.

----------


## korçar

Me erdhi keq prandaj nderhyra dhe thashe te ta them nje fjale, se ben vaki meson diçka njeriu. (Nje gje ke te drejte, kot qe hyra.) Puna mbare, mbare paç, e gjithe te mirat. Dhe mos u merzit ore, he tu befsha.

----------


## atomxsmasher

*Tom Cruise ?*

----------


## nikas

> *Tom Cruise ?*


ahahahaha, jo atom jo eshte thjesht; si do ishte nje filem amerikan me histori shqiptare ose Ilire. Tom Cruise doli i pari ate vura. eshte thjesht nje shaka. Megjithate une e kam nje skenar qe titullohet Koloseumi (COLOSSEUM) me teme Ilire. 

Iliret kane qene gladiatoret me te tmerrshem ne Romen e lashte. Diten qe u inagurua Koloseumi nga Cesari TITUS, gladiatori i pare ka qene VERIUS (VERIU) qe fitoi dhe lirine qe diten e pare. Ishte i tmershem. Dhe kjo ngjarje eshte e regjistruar me detaje nga nje historian Romak i asaj kohe. Po ke nevoje per referencim une e postoj.

Tek filmi Gladiatori mua me terhoqi vemendjen ai gjenerali qe u be gladiator, gladiatori qe kundershtoi nje perandori.

isha i bindur qe kishte te bente me ilir. Ata deklaruan se ishte fiction, por ata sma hedhin dot mua se une e njoh mire historine e vjeter dhe eshte e faktuar qe vetem Iliret ishin mercenaret qe lejoheshin te avanconin ne gradat e ushtrise. Gjithashtu Maximus nuk mund te ishte Spanjoll por Ilir. Si mund te ikte ai nga Gjermania per ne spanje per 2 dite, si ne filem. Per ne Dalmatia po, --- jo per Spanje?!?!

Ata historine e vodhen nga DIOCLETIAN i cili ne te vertete ishte:

djaloshi Ilir qe lindi skllav, djali i nje ushtari qe u be gladiator, me pas u be oficer ---gjeneral dhe ne fund Perandor i Romes ku edhe ndryshoi komplet systemin burokratik te romes.

Nejse une e kam ndryshuar kaq shume kete histori sa ska te bej fare me Gladiatorin. dhe sikur ta arrij ta shes njdonjehere nuk me pyet mua njeri se kush do ata luaj. Vendosin Producentant dhe direktorat e filmit.

Po do ti hedhesh nje sy Skenarit ketu e ke: 

eshte i pa korrigjuar keshtu qe mos u ve re gabimeve drejtshkrimore *COLOSSEUM_SCRIPT*

----------


## landi45

Per Baton , Teuten ,aleksandrin E Maqedonis, Skenderbeu , Agronin Dhe Piratet Ilire Qe Ishin Tmerr I Mesdheut

----------

